# Best Tooth "Brush" Ever



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So ever since I got Tyler I've been brushing his teeth with...you name it. :blink: I had used small, special doggie tooth brushes, the finger tip toothbrushes and even gauze. I did a pretty good job in front but never felt I really got in there in the back enough. BTW, Tyler seems to be predisposed to build up of plaque between heredity and a very small mouth. Well a couple of weeks ago I got some vet article on tooth care and she mentioned using a washcloth to brush their teeth. Put dog toothpaste on it and voila. Well, D-U-H - I never thought about doing that. I have baby washclothes so they're nice and small and when the toothpaste is on it they're kind of abrasive and best part is, I can get all the way in back, outside AND inside the back teeth and he doesn't mind it at all. He always fought the brushes too far back. So just a tip that only took me 3+ years to come upon. We're both much happier. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sue---gotta' give that one a try!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome advice, I love when someone finds something that works and lets us know.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Susan, glad you found a tooth brushing solution. I've tried everything, baby toothbrush (too big), finger brush (too big). I used to use the cuff of a knee hi nylon, it's textured and thin. Never have used a wash cloth. Now, I am finding success with a battery operated tooth brush (circle turning brush). Blaze doesn't mind it and there is no need to move the brush back/forth - the brush does it for you by just holding it briefly in one spot. That's the beauty of it, it does the brushing.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, I might have to give it a try too


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool tip, Sue! I'll have to try it. Thanks


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I use a little kids toothbrush (Spiderman to be exact lol) for Jodi. I assume I'm reaching the back teeth, he's wiggly but I think I'm reaching them. I might just try the baby facecloth it might work better.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! I may give this a try. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is one post I had to read! Thanks for sharing and I have to give it a try.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you!! So glad it's working for you. Did you read it in pet plan mag they send us? I love it!! Sue, I have the washcloths since you told me about them yrs ago for face. I use everyday for something of another. I'll have to give this a try. Penny has a tiny mouth too.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Now that might work! My 2 do not let me put a toothbrush in their mouth. Riley is only 1 1/2 and need s his first dental! I use dental gel and water additive but he seems predisposed as well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I found this article for beginners. 

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/essential-grooming-brushing-your-dogs-teeth.html


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Good idea, Sue. Gracie also has such a little mouth that a finger brush and baby toothbrush were too big. I've been using Petkin plaque tooth wipes. These have finally worked for me. I can get all the way in the back and the girls don't mind at all. Don't know yet how well they actually work because the girls just had their teeth cleaned. I also use Healthy Mouth water additive and Heathy Mouth gel that I apply to their teeth after cleaning each night. This brand is approved by the VOHC and is free of synthetic, artificial ingredients, and alcohol.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, this works great. I have been using a washcloth for about a year with Ben as he would really put up a fight when trying to get to the back teeth.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting this idea. Going to try it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. Sorry I didn't reply about this but a busy time for us and am up in Vermont where we have a lot to do before mud season. Luckily it was sunny and beautiful here yesterday with tons of snow unlike NYC where it rained. Glad you liked the idea and Kandis - yes, I think it might have been from a vet posting in PetPlan's monthly newsletter. Have to say that in addition to issuing insurance which has helped us and others, PetPlan sends out a great e-mail newsletter each month and love their magazine, Fetch. Always good info in both. As much as I thought I was getting those back teeth with a tiny doggie toothbrush in the past I was missing one side or the other of those teeth as the vet showed me. I can really "feel" each tooth this way. I hope it works for you all. Make sure it's a baby washcloth so that it's small enough to get into small spaces. You can use the small toothbrush to brush the tongue.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue---This is absolutely the EASIEST way to clean the teeth for me. I am relieved because Sammie has gum disease already. Like you said I can feel each tooth and clean it. I was able to get farther back too and they didn't mind at all.

:ThankYou: again! I am sure others already knew about BABY washcloths but I didn't. So if your like me and unable to master a toothbrush and even gauze pads can be bulky in their small mouths, this is a godsend. :aktion033: I just wish I'd known this 4 yrs. ago. And to think I've had them here the whole time. :blink: PS-- I love FETCH too!!! 
Love you!!!

*This tip ought to be a sticky thread!!! *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue---thats weird cause last month my Vet showed me same thing on both. Penny had more tarter and great gums. Sammie had less tarter and bad gums (front only). The Vet said he rather see the tarter only. 

It made me feel :Bad day:


----------



## Anya (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome tip!!! Thank you so very much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Sue---This is absolutely the EASIEST way to clean the teeth for me. I am relieved because Sammie has gum disease already. Like you said I can feel each tooth and clean it. I was able to get farther back too and they didn't mind at all.
> 
> :ThankYou: again! I am sure others already knew about BABY washcloths but I didn't. So if your like me and unable to master a toothbrush and even gauze pads can be bulky in their small mouths, this is a godsend. :aktion033: I just wish I'd known this 4 yrs. ago. And to think I've had them here the whole time. :blink: PS-- I love FETCH too!!!
> Love you!!!
> ...





Anya said:


> Thank you for the tip!





MalteseObsessed said:


> Awesome tip!!! Thank you so very much!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're very welcome. Kandis - I'm so happy that you were glad with how it worked. Love those baby wash clothes. They sell them for next to nothing in baby stores and they come in so handy. And this technique can be used with toothpastes or gels.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am actually using a small toothbrush and use coconut oil to brush my three's teeth. I love it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Sue will give it a try  It is hard to get into Penny's mouth as she is so little. I use baking soda, coconut oil and peppermint for my teeth these days, I think I will try that for them also, or a different flavor of some sort mmmm.


----------

